# Leasing a Car in Marbella



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

My husband and I are moving to Spain on May 1. :bounce: Yay!!! We can't believe it's so close. We want to lease a car. Does anyone have any insights, suggestions, words of wisdom, connections, etc? A real estate agent told us he paid 75€ for his car. I don't remember what type of car it was, but it was not an economy car, rather a nice mid-level sedan. That is now the price my husband has stuck in his head.

:car: Can anyone point us in the right direction for an affordable car lease?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I have just signed a lease agreement with Sabadell Bank but as I do 40,000kms a year it is not cheap. I pay 330e a month inclusive of all taxes,repairs, tyres, insurance etc and the car is a Fiesta diesel with a tech upgrade.


----------



## Pam2017 (Apr 20, 2016)

*Car Lease*



Trubrit said:


> I have just signed a lease agreement with Sabadell Bank but as I do 40,000kms a year it is not cheap. I pay 330e a month inclusive of all taxes,repairs, tyres, insurance etc and the car is a Fiesta diesel with a tech upgrade.


That seems like a lot for a Fiesta! I would think that you could buy it for a quarter of that amount. I'm surprised. Thank you for the replay!


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

.... take a look at arval.es

€300/month is a good starting price for Toyota Auris or similar .... I'm afraid that €75/month is just not realistic.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Localizer said:


> .... take a look at arval.es
> 
> €300/month is a good starting price for Toyota Auris or similar .... I'm afraid that €75/month is just not realistic.


Perhaps he meant 75€ per week.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> Perhaps he meant 75€ per week.


That would be 300e a month, if you could lease for 75e a month, we all would, not worth buying a car


----------



## swhitty (Aug 18, 2017)

HI...We also moved to Marbella from the USA May 28. did you have any luck leasing a vehicle here? We are in the process, and going into dealerships today things seem way more complicated then we expected?


----------



## swhitty (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi!.. did you ever have any luck leasing a car? We also moved from the USA May 28 and are looking to lease a car. Seems way more complicated than we expected..


----------

